# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  ПУ ЗРК С-200

## AC

http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/artil...-200/s-200.htm
Это 5В28, а не 5В21... Там же прямо на ракете написан ее индекс.

----------

